# My Gallery of Cichlids And Bad Ass Black Sharks



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

I havnt posted in like 6 months so now im back and with some new fish.

Bit of a story behind this Devil/Midas mix
In the lfs he was given his own tank with some snails in it because he attacked and killed most of the tank mates, then in the new tank he ate all the snails they had for sale, well, the lfs owner was so mad at him he picked him up with the net and chuck him clear across the romm and smashed into the bricks, he was left there to die for 30mins untill the owner came in and seen him on the floor, he picked it up to chuck him in the bin but he moved! he was still alive! they put him back in the tank and he just sat there, i was told of what happend so i brought him to give him a better life and as you can see he has grown up nice and strong. The only sign of what happend is the white patch you can see there on the side. 
Some lfs's should be shut down!


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

he is a spastic as well, he tears apart the tank and doesnt let any hand in it.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

evil prick


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

This is my other one, but its heaps more peaceful, it prefers to just stay in its "bell" all day


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

last one of her, still a nice looking fish, just a bit to peaceful for a devil


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Im not 100% sure what this is, but it does look more trimac than anything else, i would say its got flowerhorn in it aswell


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

this is more of a updated picture of her, not a pure fish but still a keeper


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

her fins now reach past her tail


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

one of my male convicts with his lips missing (to much fighting)


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

more recent shot with his lips grown back


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

my jaguar, one of my most loved cichlids


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

young shot


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nice. Shame some people only see profit instead of living things







. Good job rescuing it, was i free?


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

My male green sev, i was givne this guy and the female who are a pair for free! some indian guy came in swearing that they killed his breeding angels and he didnt want them anymore. i was just there at the right time


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

another shot of him.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

this is his other half.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

my cheeky blood parrot


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

she doesnt like my oscar to much


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

pinning him up against the glass


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

i think oscars are just to fat to fight even though this one is 10"


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

My largest black shark at about 16-17", he trys to take on my midas but isnt strong enough yet


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

a younger shot of it, thats a 3.5 inch male con next to it


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

The middle sazed one but the best looking out of all 3 of them


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

an old shot of it, as you can see its fins are perfect


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

this is the little guy! it lives with the large one in my 180g


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

my large salmontail catfish, its the same size as the middle sized black shark at about 14-15"


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

teaseing my large oscar


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

fat thing


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

look at that grumpy face. He was sick in this pic as well.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

this is my little red oscar sleeping in his own tank, im about to move it into a alarge tank but i need him to grow abit bigger first.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

a baby shot of him, look how small he was you can see the back of my other oscar.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Female Blue Acara, she is one hell of a fish! she killed 7 fish and a rainbow shark when she had fry in the tank!


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Male Acara, this isnt her other half, the other male died after smashing into a rock really hard


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

i got heaps more cichlids and other fish but im abit tierd at the moment so i will finish it tomorrow.

Hope you like them so far


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you probably should have posted a link to your gallery. This is gonna take up alot of bandwidth, although i don't really understand what that means


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

damk what amazing collection u have


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Death in # said:


> damk what amazing collection u have


yes it is

and that one oscar just looks pissed at the world :laugh:

in the first pictures is that an UGF?


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

That is an awesome collection that you have there, love the jag


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> nice. Shame some people only see profit instead of living things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish it was for free, they still charged me $20 for him, but i would of payed more than that i just wanted to save him and give him a good home









Here is my Flag. It has HEAPS of additude and loves taking on the convicts


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> in the first pictures is that an UGF?


 Yeah it is, but i have a 1200ltr powerhead connected to it but im ripping it out soon.

My little Frontosa, its about twice the size now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is an amazing collection dude


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Silver Dollar (dont worry its tail grew back)


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Auratus, i just got another one of these aswell to release the anger on this guy, so far its working well but i just hope that it stays a female.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

This Red Top pushes its luck to far some times as he likes to bite the big black shark and then swim away to hide. One day the shark will catch him


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! You have alot of nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice collection..love the oscars...potm?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

good pics


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

your fish are awesome!! i like the con and midas the best


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice parrot..even tho its about to get its ass kicked in that pic...

If a parrot and an oscar fought at the same size..who would win?
Prob the parrot..I dunno..


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

nice pics! how big is that oscar in the last pic


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

sorry for double i ment last pic one frist page


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice Black Shark Vip remember him


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

how many and what size tanks do u have if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Incredible acara, best I've seen!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i would love to see some full tank shots... u have amazing looking chiclids... i also have a mean as hell midas and he beat to death and oscar by whacking him with his tail into the glass.. it was wierd.. i felt bad for the oscar


----------

